
Australian prime minister runs private e-mail server, uses Confide and Wickr - ra
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/australian-prime-minister-runs-private-e-mail-server-uses-confide-and-wickr/
======
informatimago
Of course. Everybody should run private email servers, and not go thru
centralized corporations that spy on you, and let the NSA and other secret
services spy on you.

